
Why the United Kingdom leaving the EU would infuriate the tech industry - jonbaer
http://www.recode.net/2016/6/22/12004586/uk-eu-brexit-bad-for-tech
======
mtgx
I'd love nothing more than for US tech companies to stop making their "EU
headquarters" in UK, and move to Germany or even Ireland or some other EU
country. It's annoying that UK is automatically considered because of its use
of English language. It doesn't seem that it's gaining these new headquarters
in a "fair way" or based on merit, which seems to be Silicon Valley's big
thing.

If UK was out of the EU, I think most US companies wouldn't automatically
consider a soon-to-be totalitarian country that's on its way to become the
western version of China, through mass surveillance and censorship, for their
European headquarters. I could only see that as a _good_ thing (sorry Brits,
but fix your shit first).

And if so many UK politicians and UK citizens don't want to be in the EU
anymore and if they keep trying try to change the EU to work "their way",
maybe UK deserves a "time-out" from the EU.

~~~
germanier
Aren't most Euroepan headquarters of US companies in Ireland anyway? It has
certainly the more preferable tax situation and most big US tech companies I
can think of are legally operated from Ireland for EU users.

